# Game 56 Thread: Lakers vs Kings



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (36-19, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 112 - Nuggets 111 (2/25)
vs.









SACRAMENTO KINGS (41-14, 1st Place)
Last Game: Kings 107 - Knicks 99 (2/24)

Thursday, Feb. 26
7:30 pm 
vs. Kings 
TV: TNT 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers-102
Kings-96


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*OT*



> Malone will accompany the Lakers on their road trip next week and hopes to be able to test his injured knee, the Orange County Register reports


Lakers 101
Kings 97


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Accepting defeat already?  interesting....

As hard as it may sound, Sacramento will probably be the team that will break the Lakers winning streak. (but i hope i'm wrong!)



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lakers-102
> Kings-96


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

One reason:

Shaq

With Webber and Miller out, other than Vlade (whos old) the Kings are made up of undersized big men 

1.Songaila
2.Massenberg
3.Jabari

All undersized for their position, and its just not gonna happen... Plus, Bo- Jax is missing... Kings will losem and they will probably lose big, that score i put there was modest...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Statement game!*

The lakers and Shaq need to send a message to this depleted Kings team by blowing them out. If LA isn't in control of this game by at least 10 points at the half, and doesn't have at least a 15 point lead going in to the final minutes of the game, than the Kings won't be worried about the Lakers chances come May.

Lakers 126
Kings 105


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's *Sacramento Kings* and it's 41-14


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya Cook you really messed this post up


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 129 - 87 Lakers 

Peja 47pts
Divac 16asts
Songaila 22rbs
TMAS 6blks


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh whatever, its not like I messed up.. Who cares about the Kings? :laugh:

Fixed.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Who cares about the Kings? :laugh:


:|  I DO!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I just noticed that the Kings lineup for tomorrow is the first all white boy starting five in the NBA for as long as I can remember. 

Whats Bibbys ethnicity?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> I just noticed that the Kings lineup for tomorrow is the first all white boy starting five in the NBA for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Whats Bibbys ethnicity?


Not sure.

Christie isn't white either.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Not sure.
> ...


oh, n/m. hehe.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby is an *edited*, Chrisite = I have no clue


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Bibby is an *edited*, Chrisite = I have no clue


Christie=whipped.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So what does that say about Rick Fox


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

These types of posts can only lead to threads being closed. They are both of mixed heritage. 

Get back to topic or all posts not dealing with the Actual Game will be deleted.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Alrighty


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Kings may be without Webber, Miller and B-Jackson, but guys like Bibby and Peja are still there. It's not as easy as it seem...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Since we've been debating about the benches all year I'm eager to see Slava outplay Songalia tonight, even if Slava has been playing less than 20 minutes lately.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he will sure out foul him:upset:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> I just noticed that the Kings lineup for tomorrow is the first all white boy starting five in the NBA for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Whats Bibbys ethnicity?


You realize Bibby's dad is Henry Bibby at USC? If you don't know how that is go look at a picture.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Scary  :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Holy Crap, Peja is smokin us!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good lord if somebody would stop Peja and Mike that would be nice.. 26 of their 28 pts are from them.. 29-28 Lakers after 1st


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG! This reffing is HORRENDOUS! I don't just mean for the Lakers, I mean overall. They aren't calling any fouls out there.

For the Lakers, GP, Slava, Shaq and Kobe have been fouled pretty blatantly at different times during the end of the 1st until now. On the other side, I've noticed that Christie and Vlade got hacked and no whistle was blown. 

This officiating is just awful right now. The refs need to get control of the game before something bad happens.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Its pretty bad but the players have to stop complaining for both teams. When they think a foul should be called they wine and dont even get up the court its getting annoying they can get everythign called for them. I mean for 3 straght plays i dont think shaq got past court because hes to angry yellin at the refs and Vlade just got a T. 48-52 lakers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

3 words:

 u REFS


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, both teams need to stop complaining...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ya, both teams need to stop complaining...


finally an unbiased kings post. thank you


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ya, both teams need to stop complaining...


I agree.. The ref's are doing a pretty piss poor job on both sides but they should stop complaining.. Gonna be a couple more T's..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> finally an unbiased kings post. thank you



i dont think SacKings384 is really biased, sometimes he has biased views, but most of the time his views on the game are balanced. Just like the Nuggets-Lakers game yesterday, he was just calling it how he saw it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree.. The ref's are doing a pretty piss poor job on both sides but they should stop complaining.. Gonna be a couple more T's..


Did they call any T's on Lakers????


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shaq is just a big frumpy blob out there. He isn't helping us...he's hurting us. Someone just threw the ball right to him and he pathetically waved his arms at it. He isn't playing defense out there either. It's 4 on 5 on both ends of the court right now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, Shaq is playing like an old man right now. The team defense sucks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cook has taken two charges! When has the last time any Laker besides Fish did that?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Cook playing real good right now, hitting a couple side jumpers, and drawing some charges.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Brian Cook is playing really good. If it wasnt for him i sctully think the Lakers would be down in this game. Hes scored like 8 or ten points in the quarter and played good defense.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

wtf is going on! I am going nuts here! How are we getting out played by these guys god its so frustrating. There is no way we should be losing to these guys cmon fellas stop going half ***, go 100% and blow these guys out of the water ARGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh, come on PHil but Brian in for Devean.. Then we'll have Shaq, Cook, Payton, Walton, Kobe.. What do I know tho :upset:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!












Mike Bibby's long lost brother. :laugh::joke:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

They have the star trek forehead and ears going for them.

94-94 game tied. Give it to Peja!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bibby's backkkk!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the hell was that? Shaq and some other Lakers just watched Bib dribble out the final 3 seconds, not even trying to foul him! :upset:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn:upset: :upset: 

Damn, imagine what the Kings wouldve done to us, if they had Miller, Webber, and Jackson. If our defense doesnt pick up, then we're not getting past the second round.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

OMFG.... we just los tto the kings. Every single player should go kill themselves right now. Just a pathetic display of basketball. You out skill and out power a team yet you know they r very lucky from long range but you keep letting them shoot the ball as they please. Very disturbing effort. DISGUSTING


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice shot Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Outside of Kobe and Cook did anyone else even want this W? Shaq was ok, but nothin great!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Damn, imagine what the Kings wouldve done to us, if they had Miller, Webber, and Jackson. If our defense doesnt pick up, then we're not getting past the second round.


Well, if they did...then Bibby and Peja wouldn't have taken as many shots.

Awful loss, every single one of them should feel ashamed. That was a disgusting basketball game. I can't picture them beating the Kings this year. We just need to hope for a miracle and that the Kings get knocked out by some other team. I just cannot believe they lost that game. Kobe couldn't have played any worse in the 2nd half. Shaq was useless at the FT line.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I dont blame Kobe for taking that final shot, he had a wide open look, he shouldve taken it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why didn't Phil call timeout? I am surprised he let them just play it out. 

Shaq is going to be a detriment in the 4th quarter because he can't make FT's. Oh and Payton is just like Kidd, a has-been defender.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

this one hurt


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Why didn't Phil call timeout? I am surprised he let them just play it out.
> 
> Shaq is going to be a detriment in the 4th quarter because he can't make FT's. Oh and Payton is just like Kidd, a has-been defender.


Great choice by him to let things run, Kings were looking sluggish on defense, Lakers had the crowd, and Kobe decided to take the open shot instead of slash to the basket. Could've worked, just missed the shot.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

As usual our defense was our achilles heel. Every team in the league knows that Shaq can't defend the pick and roll and the Kings were running it all night. Divac was setting screens all over the place for Bibby. On offense, how about getting the ball to Shaq once in a while. Also, I think Kobe needs to put the left handed experiment on hold until the Summer. He had about 4-5 easy shots that would have gone down if he had shot them with his right hand.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This isnt the end for the Lakers theyll be there, but poor execution, didnt get the ball to Shaq, what did the Kings do in the stretch? Vlade Vlade Vlade... Shaq should have gotten the same. Payton on the those threes by Bibby, tried to cheat on the pick and roll, thats what got him so wide open. Good game, i didnt think the Kings would pull this out


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> As hard as it may sound, Sacramento will probably be the team that will break the Lakers winning streak. (but i hope i'm wrong!)


:upset: Ugh!! I must of jinxed it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Cook had a great game, he sure outplayed Songaila! As far as me being biased, everyone is a little bias, i try to be as balanced as possible. But i mean, naturally im gonna say the Kings are the best. Because im a fan, naturally i think they are the best team, just like you guys think the Lakers are the best. Like what i see as a foul on Kobe, you see as a foul on Christie, i try to call em as i see em, but everyones got just a little homerism in em. Im glad te Kings stopped complaining, i only justify complaining when it doesnt go both ways. Ya there was some bad calls for the Kings, but there were bad calls for the Lakers, Vlade Christie, got a littler frustrated but they needed toquit whinin and just play, the refs were consistent with the physicalness (if thats a word) :laugh: Great game, cant wait until the next one, i couldnt ask for a better game than a Lakers Kings game...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Great game, cant wait until the next one, i couldnt ask for a better game than a Lakers Kings game...


Hopefully on the next one we'll have *CWebb*, *Miller*, and *BJax* back, and LA *Malone* back. :yes:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I wantched the game tonight and I was pretty upset at how Payton played defense. how can he let Bibby get 31 points? can someone fill me in.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> I wantched the game tonight and I was pretty upset at how Payton played defense. how can he let Bibby get 31 points? can someone fill me in.


He's not the young Gary that he was before. 14 yrs in the league is a long time. :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> I wantched the game tonight and I was pretty upset at how Payton played defense. how can he let Bibby get 31 points? can someone fill me in.


Bibby is clearly the best pure shooting PG in the NBA. He makes any and every open shot you give him.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Outside of Kobe and Cook did anyone else even want this W? Shaq was ok, but nothin great!


uh yea didnt you see the hustle devon was bringing, and yea thast it


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Like I said, it sure wasn't as easy as it seemed. The Kings are just very deep and have such great team offense, and adding to that our (lack of) D. 

Disappointing loss definitely. :no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great game. I was definetly impressed with Brian Cook :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

When I heard Brian was getting his 2nd career start in a big rivalry game I began to wonder why.. Was it because Slava hasnt been that good lately? That has to be it.. Oh no they say something like "Slava has some sickness" and that's why they went to Cook.. I couldn't believe that sorry excuse.. 

9 pts on 4-8 shooting, 3 boards, 1 block, 1 foul, forced 2 charges.. I'll take it.. 

But that doesnt mean I was impressed with Phil taking him out when he was getting going.. Oh well, there's nothing I can do about Phil being a moron!


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> I wantched the game tonight and I was pretty upset at how Payton played defense. how can he let Bibby get 31 points? can someone fill me in.


Bibby usually plays well against Payton. Last season he had a game where he went 8 for 9 against the Glove in 27 mins. Payton, on the other hand, usually have sub-par games against the Kings that dates back to the J-Will era.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> Bibby usually plays well against Payton. Last season he had a game where he went 8 for 9 against the Glove in 27 mins. Payton, on the other hand, usually have sub-par games against the Kings that dates back to the J-Will era.


Actually it has more to do with terrible P&R defense. Shaq doesn't come out on screens and no PF the Lakers have has the knowledge/brain/balls to help on screens. That's one of the reasons the Lakers played so well early in the season, Karl was able to come out on screens and use his body and arms to help Payton.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I hate the losses as well, at least it was an exciting finish with the Lakers having their chances to take the W. But in the end they blew their 10 pt. lead and let Peja and Mike get off in the second half. The kings shot the **** out of the ball.

What's up with Shaq? He looks like he's just going through the motions right now. He looked the same in th last game against the Nuggets.

I miss Karl Malone.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Great game by the Kings. Played the Lakers as smart as possible and shot the lights out. I'm really surprised the Lakers didn't get blown out of this one.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> :upset: Ugh!! I must of jinxed it.


Dont beat yourself up...it was all my fault. I decided not to wear my 2002 Lakers Western Conference Championship T-shirt because is has a stain on it. Instead, I wore a regular Laker shirt. If I wore the other one the Lakers would have won. Stupid me.

I'll give some credit for the loss to Phil too though. Where was Payton and why was he going under every screen? I realize since Payton sucked he had to play Fish some but why was he allowed to shoot? Why did'nt Shaq get the ball more often when Webber and Miller were out which resulted in Vlade with no fouls at the half? Why pull out Cook when he's doin fine? I realize they were on a back to back and they were obviously tired (Shaq was dead) but was there even a game plan for the smaller and quicker team the Kings put out there?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Luke Walton is a great fit for the Lakers! This guy was the smartest guy out there in the 4th. He knew the Kings weren't going to leave Shaq alone, so he drives to the basket and tries to make things happen. He kicks out the ball and gets teammates open looks. And he is always looking to score, although he still can't shoot the ball. Will be a great role player once he learns how to shoot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys are saying that Cook played really well...I totally disagree.

He did a very poor job on the defensive glass. It was definitely noticeable at times, and it is shown in the fact that he only had 3 rebounds. That is just flat out not enough.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> You guys are saying that Cook played really well...I totally disagree.
> 
> He did a very poor job on the defensive glass. It was definitely noticeable at times, and it is shown in the fact that he only had 3 rebounds. That is just flat out not enough.


Hold up.. Yea it was noticeable at times he didnt get rebounds, but does Slava? Hell no!!! Shaq wasnt rebounding all that well for a while, why not complain about that? Oh because Shaq finished with 10? 

Also he didnt get over a few times on defense when Peja and Bibby took it to the hole but that may not have been a problem if somebody else could play a lick of defense. Not to mention Cook held down and by far outplayed Darius Songaila (King's PF) on both sides of the court. 

When was the last time a Laker has taken 2 charges on defense? I'd really love to know that one.. At least he gave some effort unlike most of the others..

I'm not saying he played awesome, but he played good enough despite not getting ten rebounds  .. :|


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Hold up.. Yea it was noticeable at times he didnt get rebounds, but does Slava? Hell no!!! Shaq wasnt rebounding all that well for a while, why not complain about that? Oh because Shaq finished with 10?


Yeah, I'm not complaining about Shaq getting rebounds because he got 7 more than Cook. lol


----------

